# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..6/21/15...Father's Day



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2015)

From one Dad to all our Dads here, Happy Father's Day!

Hopefully all of you will be "Honeydo List" free and get to relax with your kids. 

But, since you guys are relaxing and even you Mom's out there in Cabe land....Let's see what relics you have picked up this past weekend. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Just some parts for me this past week...

An older than period correct handlebar, stem and dropstand for my current project.





An NOS replacement brake disc set.




A choice of cranks for my Roadmaster 3 gill 




Also got this cool fender ornament




Also these showed up....yummy





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2015)

Not too much action this week, but I did pick up this early ND/Corbin hub for my Napoleon. As much as I love the Corbin 2spd that's on it now, I've been thinking about giving it a rest and swapping in another early hub. Perfect timing Dean


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Got this dx frame, turns out its a 48 reverse paint scheme. I had no idea what this was. The only rareish dx  besides my BFg leader. Rob.


----------



## jkent (Jun 21, 2015)

Also these showed up....yummy





Showed up? What do you just have them walking up and knocking on your door?


I like the fender ornament!
JKent


----------



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2015)

jkent said:


> Also these showed up....yummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Early Father's Day dinner last night.
Had to go find these. I'm waterfront but not saltwater front.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 21, 2015)

I got a fancy new T-shirt.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Delta disease*

well i'm not married and not a father but i was born on father's day 



Nothing bicycle related this week, but i did find this little lady { Letter opener }


----------



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> Nothing bicycle related this week but i did find this little lady
> 
> 
> Nothing bicycle related this week, but i did find this little lady { Letter opener }



Again some great finds this week so far. And Russ that looks bike related to me.
Mike, Dean and Rob did well too.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikiba (Jun 21, 2015)

Came a couple of weeks ago, but still showing and telling

Hex bar. Need a seat and a front drop center wheel. I started touching it up yesterday and it is shining up quite nicely. Nothing too mechanically wrong with it that i could see.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2015)

bikiba said:


> Came a couple of weeks ago, but still showing and telling
> 
> Hex bar. Need a seat and a front drop center wheel. I started touching it up yesterday and it is shining up quite nicely. Nothing too mechanically wrong with it that i could see.





I could be wrong but you might be trying to replace the wrong wheel.  If I'm not mistaken these are post war and the front wheel could be the correct wheel.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 21, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I could be wrong but you might be trying to replace the wrong wheel.  If I'm not mistaken these are post war and the front wheel could be the correct wheel.



you cant tell from the pic because it is so dirty, but the front rim is actually painted. 

ive been working off of freqman1's picture as reference : http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1859&attachmentid=163812

there are a number of other hex threads i have been reading through regarding the earlier or later, i think mine is the later model


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 21, 2015)

When it rains it pours




  I'm in the dog house.  Stand by


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> When it rains it pours  I'm in the dog house.  Stand by




Yea but it looks like you got cool bikes--she'll get over it eventually! V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 21, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> well i'm not married and not a father but i was born on father's day
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing bicycle related this week, but i did find this little lady { Letter opener }




Happy Birthday! Neat little lady, kinda risque for a company that sold mostly to kids, eh?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you, i said the same thing when i first saw it


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 21, 2015)

Found this early in the week. Haven't decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2015)

2 new additions this week.  

1 Is a Schwinn New World Defense Model.
2 Is a restored to how I got it 41 years ago home made scrambler stingray.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 21, 2015)

Great father's day here, 1 mile from the house found a 41 Firestone Flying Ace hanging in a garage, super complete and not beat up at all. Also picked up a ladies rollfast and got another last week. Having a great day, and looks like some awesome finds this week! Happy fathers day to all! Joe


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 21, 2015)

Well i found a ND 2speed complete this week! And about a week ago i bought a Manton@Smith badged NonAperial mens bicycle. I was going to oxilic acid the whole bike but for now im going to keep it the way it is. Im digging the rat rod look on the bike. I added 2 new tires and tubes. A Mesinger seat, Torrington 8 pedals on it. and some grips. I rode it today for 5 miles and it rides really good!!


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 21, 2015)

View attachment 221302View attachment 221303View attachment 221304

My wife sent me a text with this 1956 bfgoodrich schwinn starlet. I got to rib her about bringing another bike home it wasn't me this time.The seat is wrong. The rear rack is weak on the end from what looks like it has been ridden on throughout the years. Horn won't make a sound but pops when the button is pushed can that be fixed? Was it common for schwinn said to have skip tooth chains in 56 because my 56 wasp does not? The guy I got it from said it has been in his family since 1960. He went back to Texas from Arizona to visit his mother when he got there it was in the front ditch. His mother had tossed it out ther because it was just a rusty bike. I paid 150 he was asking 300. Old bikes are hard to find in Arizona. The wife loves it and it rides great.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 21, 2015)

I picked up This Elgin.




This was on the bike also.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2015)

if the horn any sound it will work with a fresh battery and readjust the tone screw


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 21, 2015)

May sound like a dumb question but where is the tone screw? Thanks I'm new to these horns.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2015)

on the back side  near the outer edge


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> well i'm not married and not a father but i was born on father's day
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing bicycle related this week, but i did find this little lady { Letter opener }



That's is awesome...I want one now!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 21, 2015)

I had to wait until 1:45 AM for the auction to end  hoping no one would snipe me


----------



## izee2 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy fathers Day to all. 

Picked up this Schwinn. Looks to be a 56', Little crusty but complete even the locking fork still has the key in it.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2015)

Found this at garage sale for $20.Was in rough shape and controls were unattached .Worked on it for 3 days .Little 2 stroke engine runs strong..................


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 21, 2015)

I found a few goodies this weekend. It's dark so I will have to wait for some pics. I did find this rear wheel with the brake.  How many people on here know what it is? I know Matt






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2015)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I found a few goodies this weekend. It's dark so I will have to wait for some pics. I did find this rear wheel with the brake.  How many people on here know what it is? I know Matt




Just a guess: Whizzer Sportsman?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2015)

I purchased this today


----------



## slick (Jun 22, 2015)

My barn find 39 pacemaker.





My Hawthorne 5 bar i picked up awhile back. Extremely rusty but the ND 2 speed and WD front brake are what sealed the deal.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I purchased this today




So that's why the bidding went up so high......   nice bike Chris!  I was after that one also.   All you need are grips and a drop stand and your done.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> So that's why the bidding went up so high......   nice bike Chris!  I was after that one also.   All you need are grips and a drop stand and your done.




It also has the wrong chainring


----------



## bikiba (Jun 22, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> So that's why the bidding went up so high......   nice bike Chris!  I was after that one also.   All you need are grips and a drop stand and your done.




I was tempted on this one too... Nice RF!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> It also has the wrong chainring




...and crank...


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> So that's why the bidding went up so high......   nice bike Chris!  I was after that one also.   All you need are grips and a drop stand and your done.




I'm going to clean it up and see if I like it.  If I do, I'll sell my black one, if not, it's going up for sale.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I purchased this today
> View attachment 221456View attachment 221457View attachment 221458View attachment 221459View attachment 221460




Love these big tank Rollfasts.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'm going to clean it up and see if I like it.  If I do, I'll sell my black one, if not, it's going up for sale.





I'm interested in the Black one. e-mail me photos.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'm going to clean it up and see if I like it.  If I do, I'll sell my black one, if not, it's going up for sale.




You're gonna like it. Big heavy pigs, but they look great. Just don't hit any hills..your legs will hate you.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2015)

We adopted a kitten found in the streets of orange county


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> We adopted a kitten found in the streets of orange county
> View attachment 221506View attachment 221507



That's awesome!  What it's new name?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> We adopted a kitten found in the streets of orange county
> View attachment 221506View attachment 221507




Thank you for doing that mark. Always great to give an animal a good loving home. What a cute little cat. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> That's awesome!  What it's new name?




Her name is Cleo; which we liked so we didn't re-name her at this point.



rollfaster said:


> Thank you for doing that mark. Always great to give an animal a good loving home. What a cute little cat. Rob.




Thanks. All babies are cute; kittens especially... but we think this may be the cutest kitten in the World....


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2015)

Got my frame today. New project.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome cat Mark!! Youre a good man!! I love cats!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Awesome cat Mark!! Youre a good man!! I love cats!!




She's getting big. Wanted to post a couple pics today


----------

